# Our Big Red



## DaveDragon (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's my wife holding our Red.







I don't have any other pictures that show scale. I need to take more.


----------



## Repton (Oct 30, 2007)

Dave he is real nice, great looking tegu. :wink:


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks! He's got a good personality to match. Not quite tame but he's getting better every week.


----------



## Mike (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice pic. Was he the one to bite your ear?


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 30, 2007)

Mike said:


> Nice pic. Was he the one to bite your ear?


No, our female Blue did. She seems to like my scent!


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 30, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> Here's my wife holding our Red.


I weighed him tonight. *He's up from 1800 grams (4.0 lbs) 7 weeks ago to 3255 grams (7.2 lbs)!!!* He had just been treated for pinworms before we got him and it kicked the sh*t out of him.






Here's his first bath on 8/18.







And here he is today. It's hard to see because the scale is different.

[/b]


----------



## Mike (Oct 30, 2007)

Are you sure it's a male? It looks kinda feminine to me.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 30, 2007)

The first pick looks feminine because he had lost so much weigh because of the worms (no jowls). He definitely has spurs and I've seen him invert when he "goes". MAN, is he well hung!!!! No doubt there!!

I'm guessing we'll get him up to 10 lbs in the next couple of months depending if he slows down or not.

When I get the dining room table cleaned off I'll post a pick of the setup I used to weigh our Tegu's tonight. I brought home a shipping box from work that is about 6" square x 37" long. I put the Tegu's in without a problem. All I had to do was center the weight on the scale (36 lb postal scale).


----------



## lizardboy101 (Oct 30, 2007)

U got bit in the ear??????? WOW. Bet that hurt. lol. Sry for the interuption, but i just couldn't help myself...the ear?


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 30, 2007)

lizardboy101 said:


> U got bit in the ear??????? WOW. Bet that hurt. lol. Sry for the interuption, but i just couldn't help myself...the ear?


She got up into the cartilage (about 3/4 in). Fortunately they aren't alot of nerves or blood vessels up there. At least in my case. She released after 5 seconds and gave me a "Who, Me?" look. At least she didn't "Tysonize" me!!! I keep her away from my head when I'm sweaty now.


----------



## Mike (Oct 30, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> lizardboy101 said:
> 
> 
> > U got bit in the ear??????? WOW. Bet that hurt. lol. Sry for the interuption, but i just couldn't help myself...the ear?
> ...



I've had a similar experience, though it didn't end with a bloody ear. My tegus flick their tongues at my feet like mad. There's a good amount of vessels and nerves down there, so I hope nothing bad happens. :lol:


----------



## COWHER (Oct 31, 2007)

Another victim of the Tegu ear attacks lol nope just a rugby player


----------



## Mike (Oct 31, 2007)

COWHER said:


> Another victim of the Tegu ear attacks lol nope just a rugby player



Haha. :lol: It wouldn't be too different if a pissed off adult got a hold of your ear. :wink:


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Dang man, at first I thought that picture was real. :shock:


----------



## dorton (Oct 31, 2007)

Good job, very noticable difference before and after in those pics.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2007)

dorton said:


> Good job, very noticable difference before and after in those pics.


Thanks! We suspected he was a she when were first got him because of his size and lack of jowls. But he's got spurs and is hung like a horse! And he was free!! We got him from a local guy who does reptile rescue. His cancer had come out of remission and he needed reduce the amount of work for his wife to do to maintain the animals. We volunteered to help his wife but haven't been able to contact them.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 3, 2007)

He looks awesome when fully rounded and his color is great. He'll be big and burly in no time.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

He's looking good. You can def. see the size difference with him in the bath. Good luck with him and watch your ears.


----------



## playlboi (Nov 11, 2007)

that is a killer red male!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

playlboi said:


> that is a killer red male!


Thanks! He's not huge but he's alot bigger than our Blues, nearly double their weight.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 12, 2007)

Looking great Dave, it is great to see that a little TLC can go a long ways. It is great you took the time with him and are making him have a great life!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

I hope he doesn't reward me by hibernating!!!


----------

